

Learn C and Build Your Own Lisp - avinassh
http://www.buildyourownlisp.com

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=learn+c+and+build+lisp#!/story/for...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=learn+c+and+build+lisp#!/story/forever/0/learn%20c%20and%20build%20lisp)

